# Cymbal swells in Sibelius 8?



## Jonas Hallstrom (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi! I recently got Sib 8 at home. I wonder if there's a way to notate cymbal swells and make sibelius play it back? Normal felt club crescendos is what I am talking about?.
And if Sib can't play it. How should i (atleast) notate it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PeterBaumann (Feb 19, 2018)

Have you tried tremolo notation? Not at my computer right now but pretty sure that's how I've done it in the past.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you! Yes I tried tremolo notation. just have to fin the right sample (right now it plays several piatti samples instead)


----------



## curtisschweitzer (Jun 26, 2018)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> Thank you! Yes I tried tremolo notation. just have to fin the right sample (right now it plays several piatti samples instead)



For a long time, the best way I found to achieve this was to use the cresc./dim. playback plugin to still allow these samples but to slowly ramp them up using CC messages.


----------

